# Teaching Boundaries



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

This question stems from a comment doggiedad made on another thread. He recommended teaching your dog boundaries such as not to go through an open gate or off your property without you. 

Has anyone done this? Would love to hear about it and how you trained this behavior.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I taught my dogs boundries with the front door, gate, curb, and the car. I would bring them to where ever I wanted to create a boundary, told them to stay and at first I'd just step in front if them then return and treat them. Then in a week I'd increase the distance and the duration if the stay. Pretty soon I was able to leave my gate and front door wide open walk out and across the street and my dogs wouldn't move until I returned. It's kinda like stay, but without saying it. They know they can not cross that invisible line without my ok first, it doesn't matter what is crossing I'm front either. The gate, door, and car were the most important boundaries I could teach them. This is how I taught my dogs some other people will have different techniques. I encourage you to find the technique that best fits you, your dogs and training style  good luck.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I make Jake wait for me and others each and every time I go through a door. For the car he must sit while I open the door both getting in and out. He often "forgets" so I tell him every time knowing eventually it will sink in.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> I taught my dogs boundries with the front door, gate, curb, and the car..


This is a great idea! I think the front door is a great boundary to teach. I can see how this would be a good safety net, because stuff happens. Someone unaware of the dog could leave a door open for a few minutes, or the gate, and it would be nice if the dog already knows not to cross the threshhold.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> This is a great idea! I think the front door is a great boundary to teach. I can see how this would be a good safety net, because stuff happens. Someone unaware of the dog could leave a door open for a few minutes, or the gate, and it would be nice if the dog already knows not to cross the threshhold.


Yup that's exactly why I made that a boundary. I didn't want my dogs to go in or out of the front door unless told same thing with the gate, and car they have to wait until I say it's ok to leave.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I taught my dogs boundries with the front door, gate, curb, and the car. I would bring them to where ever I wanted to create a boundary, told them to stay and at first I'd just step in front if them then return and treat them. Then in a week I'd increase the distance and the duration if the stay. Pretty soon I was able to leave my gate and front door wide open walk out and across the street and my dogs wouldn't move until I returned. It's kinda like stay, but without saying it. They know they can not cross that invisible line without my ok first, it doesn't matter what is crossing I'm front either. The gate, door, and car were the most important boundaries I could teach them. This is how I taught my dogs some other people will have different techniques. I encourage you to find the technique that best fits you, your dogs and training style  good luck.



exactly what im working on now!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, with both of my dogs.

Stark waits at the door, knows when someone knocks where he is to go, and if not told to sits then he knows he can not pass the closet.

Same goes for my parents property. They live on a few acres of land which is surrounded by farmland. He knows that he is not to pass the tree boundry or go pass the first set of trees/garage (about 100ft from the road).

I taught him this by putting a leash on and stepping into his path every time he tried to come forward. I would say, "wait" or "ah ah" depending on what he was doing.

He also knows that when the car door is open, he is not to get in or out unless told too. Same technique.

I use this with his crate as well, when told to go in, he is to go in and wait, even if the door is open.

I think teaching boundries is a great idea but I would never 100% rely on them like leaving a dog unattended, etc. no matter how well trained they are.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup I've taught boundries too.

The first one was not to go in the living/dining rooms or on the upper level of the house.

When she was a puppy we had physical gates up for those areas as I didn't want to risk her damaging my very expensive area rugs. It was much easier for us to do that than have 4 people consistantly train her. After a period of time one barier was removed and when she tried to go in the room we would tell her back. It worked. She got it pretty quick. All family members were consistant on that one.

She will also not enter the laundry room - where the kitty litter and the cats are feed. Never even caught her sneaking in there when my daughter is careless and does not close the door.

I also tell her to wait before she jumps out of the back of my suv. I do this but my husband does not, so we are not consitant here, but I'm usually the one that lets her out of the suv.

She knows the boundry of the front door and will not go out an open door.

The back sliding door is a different story as we never established boundries for that one.

As for outsidie in the front yard, I've never even tried. She is never allowed outfront off leash.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I taught Bison to stay in our front yard when he goes out with me to get something out of the car, or take out the trash. I use the public sidewalk as a boundry. Did this by just telling him no when he stepped close to the boundry and "yes" when he steps back in. 

When I take the trash to the curb, I always down him in the same spot then when I return I free him and throw his ball. Becasue of all the repetition, he usually runs to that spot and lays down to chew his ball and wait for me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I started with my home doors. The dogs have to sit - and not at the door - but at least 6' from the door. Then I tell them "Free Dog" and they can come out. Every time I go out the door I tell them the same thing. Hondo is the only one who has to start at the door and then remembers to go back to the 'sitting spot'.....everytime. He'll get it sooner or later. 

I have a gate that seperates my front yard & house (about an acre) from the barn and pastures. Even if the gate is wide open the dogs have to wait to be allowed to go through the gate. Hondo is really good at this one, unless he is in hot pursuit of a cat. 

When I walk up the drive to get the mail, Hondo comes with. When I get to the front gate, he has to sit and wait till I take his collar, then we cross the street to the mail box. My gate for the front fence sits far enough off the road so a truck and trailer can pull in off the road before the gate is opened. So if Hondo should forget and start through the gate, I have enough time to tell him "EH!" and he'll stop dead. 

But remember - through those scenarios I always watch for outside stimulus - someone riding a bike or walking down the street...a cat on the porch....a squirrel or cat in the pasture. I don't trust them 100% ever, and will always correct as soon as they focus on the wrong thing.....or grab the collar if I think I've lost them before I could correct.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*teaching boundaries*

All I had to do to teach my 3 their yard limits is to just walk them around the edge of the yard and when they crossed the yard line is repeat your yard and they go right back in. My girls are never left outside alone but since I have almost 3 acres I can't keep up with the 3 of them on leash but they all know their yard. My big girl chased a pack of trespassing dogs across the front yard and to the very edge of the yard and then did her ferocious wolf impression( tounge stuck out and nose all wrinkled up- pretty funny on a golden if you ask me). The only time they go out of their yard is to go see the neighbor who spoils them all rotten and then they wait at the back of the property for me and we go "vist".


----------

